# elf your self



## ReformedWretch (Nov 27, 2007)

ElfYourself™ : Brought to you by OfficeMax®


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 27, 2007)

That was just disturbing, may we never speak of this again. That's one thing I would never do on the sabbath.


----------



## javajedi (Nov 28, 2007)

I think I now need therapy.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 28, 2007)

lol!!


----------



## jawyman (Nov 28, 2007)

After seeing that I feel I lost a little of myself today


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 28, 2007)

jawyman said:


> After seeing that I feel I lost a little of myself today



I lost my breakfast.


----------



## Casey (Nov 28, 2007)

Your neck looks a little . . . loose . . or something . . .


----------



## etexas (Nov 28, 2007)

I am a German-Irish Texan...yet, for the first time in my life....I have nothing to say...my brain sort of shut down.


----------



## govols (Nov 28, 2007)

*Then there is R. E. Lee*

Go Lee Go


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 28, 2007)

oh this was a very bad thing to do, adam. Thanks a lot.


----------

